
Is automation coming for your job, developers? - reubensandwich
https://builttoadapt.io/is-automation-coming-for-your-job-c54eff43f3e8
======
sharemywin
I've predicted the downfall of creating new CRUD applications for decades. and
yet they still keep coming.

Never underestimate the power of programmers/developers/web developers/mobile
developers/designers/gurus reinventing the wheel to the keep the paychecks
coming.

------
joeblow9999
Yes, for many existing parts of the job. This has been going on for 20 years.

